# Trilby Practice Round @ Bearwood



## Region3 (Apr 28, 2010)

For anyone having entered the Trilby Tour event at Bearwood Lakes, they've now announced we can get on at a reduced rate for a practice round.

It's a long way for me but I'd like to play it at least once before the big day, so was planning on having a day off work midweek sometime to go down for a game.

Is there anyone else entered there who fancies joining up for a game, if we can arrange a suitable date?


----------



## rickg (Apr 29, 2010)

For anyone having entered the Trilby Tour event at Bearwood Lakes, they've now announced we can get on at a reduced rate for a practice round.

It's a long way for me but I'd like to play it at least once before the big day, so was planning on having a day off work midweek sometime to go down for a game.

Is there anyone else entered there who fancies joining up for a game, if we can arrange a suitable date?
		
Click to expand...

I'm interested and I know Smiffy probably is too.


----------



## Smiffy (Apr 29, 2010)

I'm interested and I know Smiffy probably is too.
		
Click to expand...

Not being funny, but whilst I love playing Bearwood Lakes, I will most probably give this mid-week game a miss. Problem is, I only get a day off every other week which limits me considerably, and I will be playing Bearwood twice more before the Trilby tour event anyway (June 5th/6th). Add to that the fact that its a 300 mile round trip for me....   
Once you decide a date between you I'll look at it again and see if I feel any differently.
Rob


----------



## Region3 (Apr 29, 2010)

Just the 2 of us so far then. Were you thinking of going soon or leaving it until nearer the event?


----------



## rickg (May 1, 2010)

Just the 2 of us so far then. Were you thinking of going soon or leaving it until nearer the event?
		
Click to expand...

Pretty flexible on dates but would prefer to play it later in the afternoon so I only have to take a half day vacation.
What works best for you?


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 1, 2010)

I'd be tempted but guess I'd be paying full price which I can't afford at the moment


----------



## Region3 (May 1, 2010)

Afternoon's good for me too, my eyes don't start work until about 10am  and it would also mean I don't have to leave home at a silly time.

A Monday would be best for me as my caddy would like to come and walk round (not play) and it's the only day he gets off. I'd like to look after him for volunteering for the job.

There are also certain times of the month at work which would be awkward.

So the best days for me would be May 17, 24, June 14, 21, 28.

Any of those any good?


----------



## Region3 (May 1, 2010)

I'd be tempted but guess I'd be paying full price which I can't afford at the moment
		
Click to expand...

I think there's a chance that TT players guests get on at the reduced rate as well, but I'll have to check.

If we have less than 4 (Smiffy undecided and don't know if Rick's bringing anyone) you'd be more than welcome H.


----------



## rickg (May 1, 2010)

So the best days for me would be May 17, 24, June 14, 21, 28.

Any of those any good?
		
Click to expand...

I'll check and get back to you.


----------



## USER1999 (May 1, 2010)

Vacation?

Vacation?

Have we suddenly become Americans?

No.

The word is holiday. Defintely holiday. Vacations are for lard arsed yanks wearing massively checked trousers, with fat ugly wives and fat ugly children, using drive thru donut emporiums (Phil, where are ya).


----------



## Ethan (May 2, 2010)

I would guess that if BL have offered concessionary practice rounds, it will be at the playing with a member rate, which was about Â£45 last season. 

I am a member at BL and the management looks after the companies which organise events at the course, and their guests.


----------



## rickg (May 2, 2010)

Hi Ethan, the Trilby Tour website is showing the rate at Â£50 and the offer open to TT members, contestants, caddies and guests.
Region, I'm just checking with my caddie to see if he wants to join us. Should know later today.


----------



## Ethan (May 2, 2010)

Hi Ethan, the Trilby Tour website is showing the rate at Â£50 and the offer open to TT members, contestants, caddies and guests.
Region, I'm just checking with my caddie to see if he wants to join us. Should know later today.
		
Click to expand...

Maybe the member fee has gone up a Â£5, then. I haven't had anyone up there this season yet.


----------



## Smiffy (May 2, 2010)

Maybe the member fee has gone up a Â£5, then. I haven't had anyone up there this season yet.
		
Click to expand...

Been up there twice this year so far.
First time was still Â£45.00
Second time got a reduced rate of Â£25.00 'cos the greens were gash


----------



## Smiffy (May 4, 2010)

So the best days for me would be May 17, 24, June 14, 21, 28.
Any of those any good?
		
Click to expand...

Thinking about it, I could possibly make either the 21 or 28 June. Course should be in exceptional condition around that time. 
Can't make any of the other dates due to other commitments
Rob


----------



## bobmac (May 4, 2010)

Tempting


----------



## Smiffy (May 4, 2010)

Tempting   

Click to expand...

You would love it Bob. It would be good to play with you and pass you on a few tips.


----------



## bobmac (May 4, 2010)

Tempting   

Click to expand...

You would love it Bob. It would be good to play with you and pass you on a few tips.
		
Click to expand...

Would these be "how to kick your cat" tips? or tips on chatting up blue aliens?


----------



## Smiffy (May 4, 2010)

Tempting   

Click to expand...

You would love it Bob. It would be good to play with you and pass you on a few tips.
		
Click to expand...

Would these be "how to kick your cat" tips? or tips on chatting up blue aliens? 

Click to expand...

Neither. I'll have a look at your swing mate.
It looks like it could do with some work


----------



## bobmac (May 4, 2010)

Tempting   

Click to expand...

You would love it Bob. It would be good to play with you and pass you on a few tips.
		
Click to expand...

Would these be "how to kick your cat" tips? or tips on chatting up blue aliens? 

Click to expand...

Neither. I'll have a look at your swing mate.
It looks like it could do with some work

 

Click to expand...

Oh dear.....the blind leading the blind  

If you ask nicely I'll show you how to hit your new clubs straight


----------



## Region3 (May 4, 2010)

Oh dear.....the blind leading the blind  

If you ask nicely I'll show you how to *throw* your new clubs straight  

Click to expand...

There ya go... fixed it for you


----------



## Region3 (May 4, 2010)

So the best days for me would be May 17, 24, June 14, 21, 28.
Any of those any good?
		
Click to expand...

Thinking about it, I could possibly make either the 21 or 28 June. Course should be in exceptional condition around that time. 
Can't make any of the other dates due to other commitments
Rob
		
Click to expand...

Sounds good. Always good to have a bit of insider info 

Any news Rick?
If you can't do either of those I'd be tempted to go twice, just in the interests of research


----------



## bobmac (May 4, 2010)

So, thats that sorted.
Me, Teegirl, Region and Rick. Perfick


----------



## Smiffy (May 4, 2010)

So, thats that sorted.
Me, Teegirl, Region and Rick. Perfick 


Click to expand...

Oi!!!!!!!


----------



## bobmac (May 4, 2010)

So, thats that sorted.
Me, Teegirl, Region and Rick. Perfick 


Click to expand...

Oi!!!!!!!


Click to expand...

Bummocks...we fogot about the old guy     

Erm, we're planning erm 36 holes and erm apparently there's going to be a buggy and trolley ban on that day


----------



## Smiffy (May 4, 2010)

Erm, we're planning erm 36 holes
		
Click to expand...

36 eh?
Even you should be able to play 3 or 4 of them properly Bob


----------



## bobmac (May 4, 2010)

Erm, we're planning erm 36 holes
		
Click to expand...

36 eh?
Even you should be able to play 3 or 4 of them properly Bob


Click to expand...

We're only playing 36 to give you a chance to get more than 19 pts


----------



## Smiffy (May 4, 2010)

We're only playing 36 to give you a chance to get more than 19 pts 

Click to expand...

Ouch


----------



## bobmac (May 4, 2010)

We're only playing 36 to give you a chance to get more than 19 pts 

Click to expand...

Ouch
   

Click to expand...

And it's only 5 to 7    
Could be a long evening


----------



## Smiffy (May 4, 2010)

And it's only 5 to 7    
Could be a long evening  

Click to expand...

I'm in a playful mood tonight too


----------



## bobmac (May 4, 2010)

And it's only 5 to 7    
Could be a long evening  

Click to expand...

I'm in a playful mood tonight too


Click to expand...

lock up your monkeys


----------



## rickg (May 4, 2010)

So the best days for me would be May 17, 24, June 14, 21, 28.
Any of those any good?
		
Click to expand...

Thinking about it, I could possibly make either the 21 or 28 June. Course should be in exceptional condition around that time. 
Can't make any of the other dates due to other commitments
Rob
		
Click to expand...

Sounds good. Always good to have a bit of insider info 

Any news Rick?
If you can't do either of those I'd be tempted to go twice, just in the interests of research 

Click to expand...

 I can also do the 21st or 28th June whichever suits you guys as long as it is late afternoon. Can't get hold of my caddy at the moment so not sure yet if he'll join us....think he might be away. Left him a voicemail & a text.


----------



## Smiffy (May 5, 2010)

I can also do the 21st or 28th June whichever suits you guys as long as it is late afternoon. Can't get hold of my caddy at the moment so not sure yet if he'll join us....think he might be away. Left him a voicemail & a text.
		
Click to expand...

Just in the interests of firming a date up then, can we go for the 21st? I can definitely make the date and can book it as a day off in advance.
How late in the afternoon do you want to make it Rick???


----------



## rickg (May 5, 2010)

15:30 or so should be fine if this works for the others. If not, I could do earlier at a push.


----------



## Smiffy (May 5, 2010)

15:30 or so should be fine if this works for the others. If not, I could do earlier at a push.
		
Click to expand...

I'm OK with that but would prefer it a little earlier if at all possible. Thing is, it's a 2 hour drive home for me from Bearwood, and that's assuming the M25 is running well. Taking a four hour round into account and maybe half an hour for a drink afterwards I won't get home until about 10.00 or later.
But if that's what it is, I'll go with it


----------



## Region3 (May 5, 2010)

15:30 or so should be fine if this works for the others. If not, I could do earlier at a push.
		
Click to expand...

I'm OK with that but would prefer it a little earlier if at all possible. Thing is, it's a 2 hour drive home for me from Bearwood, and that's assuming the M25 is running well. Taking a four hour round into account and maybe half an hour for a drink afterwards I won't get home until about 10.00 or later.
But if that's what it is, I'll go with it


Click to expand...

What he said ^^^ although I also wouldn't like to be leaving with all the work traffic, so how does 2 - 2.30 sound?


----------



## Smiffy (May 5, 2010)

2.00-2.30 would be preferable for me but I will go with the flow. Day is booked off work so I'm there.
Playing at Crowborough the day before so I'll be a bit achey but will no doubt rise to the occasion


----------



## rickg (May 5, 2010)

2.00-2.30 would be preferable for me but I will go with the flow. Day is booked off work so I'm there.
Playing at Crowborough the day before so I'll be a bit achey but will no doubt rise to the occasion
		
Click to expand...

Works for me. Got hold of my caddy today. He's going to check with work tomorrow and let me know if he can make it.
Will post on here tomorrow night.


----------



## Smiffy (May 6, 2010)

The Trilby Tour website states the following regarding practice rounds.....

*Bearwood Lakes Â£50.00 offer open to TT members, contestants, caddies and guests. Contact the Pro shop direct *

I don't know if we are limited to the number of "guests" but is it worth me contacting the pro shop to find out?
At Â£50.00 each it is a bit of a bargain and we could possibly get a few more people to play???


----------



## Smiffy (May 14, 2010)

My mate Paul, who is a member at Bearwood Lakes, is off work on the 21st and has asked if he can join us to make up a fourball.
Any objections lads??
rob


----------



## bobmac (May 14, 2010)

Is he a hustler or an oinker?


----------



## Region3 (May 14, 2010)

My mate Paul, who is a member at Bearwood Lakes, is off work on the 21st and has asked if he can join us to make up a fourball.
Any objections lads??
rob
		
Click to expand...

Fine with me.


----------



## Smiffy (May 14, 2010)

Is he a hustler or an oinker? 

Click to expand...

A bit of both to be honest Bob.
What you would call a hunker I guess


----------



## rickg (May 14, 2010)

My mate Paul, who is a member at Bearwood Lakes, is off work on the 21st and has asked if he can join us to make up a fourball.
Any objections lads??
rob
		
Click to expand...

Fine with me.
		
Click to expand...

OK with me.


----------



## Smiffy (May 15, 2010)

Had another response from the WH helpdesk regarding the confusion over caddies and guests green fees for the practice round at Bearwood.....  

*"Hi Rob,   I have passed this to William who is due to have a meeting with Bearwood Lakes to resolve this. I will be in touch as soon as I have further information.   Kind Regards Hannah" * 

So there may still be some cheaper green fees available for those that are interested in coming along.
Will keep you posted.


----------



## 14620561 (May 24, 2010)

*Re: Trilby Practice Round @ Bearwood *DELETED**

Post deleted by brendy


----------



## Leftie (May 24, 2010)

velly nice post.
i ahve accepted you post informations.
		
Click to expand...

Friend of your's Bob, or one of your Chinese customers?


----------



## bobmac (May 24, 2010)

velly nice post.
i ahve accepted you post informations.
		
Click to expand...

Friend of your's Bob, or one of your Chinese customers?
		
Click to expand...

His spelling is better than some on here


----------



## Leftie (May 24, 2010)

Ah.

So that would be a customer then.


----------



## rickg (May 24, 2010)

velly nice post.
i ahve accepted you post informations.
		
Click to expand...

Friend of your's Bob, or one of your Chinese customers?
		
Click to expand...

His spelling is better than some on here 

Click to expand...

eye ope that wosnt aimd at mee.......thyres nuthin rong wiv mi spelin punktuayshun or dickshan!!!!!!!!


----------



## bobmac (May 24, 2010)

eye ope that wosnt aimd at mee.......thyres nuthin rong wiv mi spelin punktuayshun or dickshan!!!!!!!!  

Click to expand...

Can someone help me out here?


----------

